# Trout Fishing Tasmania



## ShoeMac

Hi All,

I'm going on a trip to tassie in April/May and was wondering if there were any good easy spots to catch trout on the east coast. I dont fly fish so I will be taking a traveling baitcasting outfit. If anyone has any info that would be great. I have never caught anything in fresh water, but really keen to give it ago.

Also are there any Licences or rules you have to abide by apart from size. eg pregnant fish or spawning seasons.

Cheers
Shoey


----------



## kpac

Keen to hear local advice on this also - i'll be in Swansea throughout October, and will be keen to catch my quota...


----------



## legs2691

Hi to all you tourists. There is some serious and confusing regulations for fresh water fishing in tas. Different waters have different bag limits, min. sizes fishing times etc. and all require an expensive fishing licence.

http://www.ifs.tas.gov.au/ifs/

To ignore any law is costly as Fisheries officers have the power to confiscate your gear and boat before even fining you :shock:

Trout fishing on the east coast is limited with very few waters worth fishing. However you have to pass many good lakes and rivers to get there, so I would widen the field if you are really after trout. However the east coast offers some great salt water areas and fantastic game fishing.


----------



## ShoeMac

Looks like trout is out. What about Bream.
I will be driving from Hobart up to Launceston over 5 days, 3 of which I will stay in Feycinet.
We will driving it in a camper van and staying at caravan parks so if there are any good spots within walking distance of any caravan parks that would make it a bit easier.

Cheers
Shoey


----------



## legs2691

If you are staying at Aluka Caravan park at coles bay, you are in a great flat head bay! Do not under estimate the walk into Wine Glass bay as it is long and steep, and definetely requires good foot wear.

Unless you have free lodging at Freycinet/ Coles bay I would not be staying there for three days, its a bit off the main road and only worth an overnighter, Aluka is great for a few nights tho, as it has pub, pizza joint and beaches in two minutes walk  Its my favourite for laying on the beach (and having a beer
), walking to the pub and a meal (and having a beer) and buy a nice breakfast 

Scamander is a great bream river and there is a park near the mouth within walking distance 

St. Helens is the main centre of east coast, and has a really good park ( make sure its the right one. memory says not Hillcrest) within a km or so of the wharf and shopping centre. I personally would stay at The Gardens / Bay of fires with free camping in a van for the arvo with awesome beaches and free camping . With great surf fishing  P.m. me if you want to stay at the gadens as I can tell you of a secluded beach with a good rock for surf fishing!

Hope you have a great trip!


----------

